# Norton Live Update Problems



## theborg (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi there this is going to a long message please bear with me i have a fair bit to say ok here goes the live update on norton will not run automatically i have to do a manual update does norton check every hour for updates that is what i have seen on the web? i have tried norton autofix did not find any problems downloaded latest version 2.1.258.768 renewed on 01/03/19 tried power eraser no threats found left my laptop on for 3 hours hoping it would auto update it did not had to do a manual update well think thats it many thx sorry for the big message


----------

